#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Toyota Crown engine swap-transform to GT-car

## customax

I purposly bought this car to fit Toyotas maybe best engine ever, The 2JZ-GTE!

The car is a Toyota Crown 1997, "JZS151" I think this is the same platform as Lexus LS400.
My car came with the non-turbo 2jz-ge engine with 220 hp, I figured most of wiring and mounts would fit easily onto the "new" engine.

My goal is to make a nice Grand Tourer with a nice kick-down but usable for everyday driving. Have not decided yet if I will upgrade the LPG-system to work on the new engine.



BEFORE PHOTOS


















*cabin in lux japanese grey*

----------


## customax

Taking out the 2jz-ge and LPG-injection system as it is not ideal for turbos system





Radiator all gone




Engine all gone.

----------


## jandajoy

Keep 'em coming.

All good stuff.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> 2JZ-GTE





> 2jz-ge


I love the way you guys use this secret code all the time. Can't you just say '3 litre straight 6' and '3 litre turbo straight 6' at least once so we know what the hell you're talking about?

Other than that, how much did the limo cost?

----------


## Thetyim

> Other than that, how much did the limo cost?


à¸£à¸à¸¡à¸·à¸[at]à¸ªà¸[at]à¸ TOYOTA CROWN ONE2CAR

----------


## customax

> Originally Posted by customax
> 
> 2JZ-GTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well there are many straight-6 engine series  but only one 2jz-series engine :-)

----------


## Thetyim

> I love the way you guys use this secret code all the time.


Nothing secret about it.
   1. The first numeric characters specify the engine block's generation
   2. The next one or two letters specify the engine family
   3. The suffix (separated by a dash) specifies the features of the engine:

----------


## INTJ

The main RWD Toyota engines used here are the 1JZ (2500cc inline 6) and the 2JZ (3000cc inline 6). Both engines are available as a normally aspirated (JZ-GE) or a turbocharged variant (JZ-G*T*E).

The problem with referring to an engine as a "3000cc inline 6" could mean that you were talking about an older engine, for instance the Toyota 7M is also an inline 6 3000cc but  massively inferior to a JZ series. The 2JZ-GTE is the daddy of them all.

What have you done with the 2JZ-GE that is (was) in there ?

Stock turbos on the 2JZ are also prone to wear now because of age, keep an eye on that.

Nice swap and good luck, make sure you keep the thread updated.

Cheers

Edit, sorry Marmite, I just noticed you suggested mention it once, makes sense.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Edit, sorry Marmite, I just noticed you suggested mention it once, makes sense.


OK, now go back and edit _your_ thread.  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> Other than that, how much did the limo cost?
> 
> 
> à¸£à¸à¸¡à¸·à¸[at]à¸ªà¸[at]à¸ TOYOTA CROWN ONE2CAR


Stupid money, I see.

----------


## Butterfly

a bit overpriced for an old POS

----------


## customax

[quote=INTJ;1564457]The main RWD Toyota engines used here are the 1JZ (2500cc inline 6) and the 2JZ (3000cc inline 6). Both engines are available as a normally aspirated (JZ-GE) or a turbocharged variant (JZ-G*T*E).

The problem with referring to an engine as a "3000cc inline 6" could mean that you were talking about an older engine, for instance the Toyota 7M is also an inline 6 3000cc but  massively inferior to a JZ series. The 2JZ-GTE is the daddy of them all.

What have you done with the 2JZ-GE that is (was) in there ?


Have not fully decided, it is for sale now for around 25000 bath, however if I can find a nice light and cheap rear-weel drive car for sale I might pop it into that.

I like the mercedes w123 and are playing around in my head if I should find 1 of these and put it into. Or a volvo.

Engine is for sale and included is the gearbox and the ecu and wiring. For people who have a rearwheel car my mechanic here in pattaya dont charge too much to put it in.

----------


## customax

> a bit overpriced for an old POS


The Toyota Crown JZS151 was in production 1995 to 1999 and are import cars to thailand so they are quite expensive. Officially the daddy of the full size sedans in Toyotas lineup. However it has had somewhat of an identity crises as toyota introduced the lexus brand. The crown can never be on same spec as lexus but during different models it has been quite close on engine selection and some features.

This model is the 10th generation of Crown and has even been on offer with the very smooth Toyota uz1 V8-4l featured in an other good tread here.

I used quite some time, actually 3 trips to some large car dealers in bangkok to find my car, the prices varied between 300k to 500k depending on state of car and what extras that was included. Mine cost somewhere in the middle here but had all the extras I was looking for, Bigger alloys + decent audio + LPG. First owner of car was The Polish Embassy in Bangkok. Also on the good side it does not smell like anyone has been smoking in the car ever. 

They came up with one they discounted 10k as I had reserved 1 other before I left for bangkok. When arriving at the dealer they had sold the one I wanted,which was an all original but nice looking and the wanted 350k for it. The one they came up with  as a replacement "almost same same" looked and smelled like it had been an ashtray from day one, and almost nothing electrical worked on it. 

As there are not so many of these cars here in thailand they tend to hold their prize quiet well and it seems to be quiet popular aswell. Quick look on one2car.com website 26september and their are only 5 for sale

----------


## BobR

Nice car, I hope you enjoy it.  I used to enjoy doing engine and transmission swaps in the late 70's before all this computer and electronic crap.  Did you have any problems with the on-board computer.....or a more intelligent question might be how did you get around that problem?

----------


## customax

"New" engine arrived from Bangkok

I went with the Non-VVTI as they are supposed to be easier to do future upgrades on, bigger turbos.

Also I will be mounting on a front-mounted Intercooler. 











On the right side of the picture you see the Twin Turbos












*The old Toyota 2JZ-GE VVTI (3l straigt 6 engine)* including gearbox and ECU+wiring  for sale.
Engine is at my mechanic in Pattaya and he will fit it for you if you like.  *for sale 25000 baht*

----------


## customax

> Nice car, I hope you enjoy it.  I used to enjoy doing engine and transmission swaps in the late 70's before all this computer and electronic crap.  Did you have any problems with the on-board computer.....or a more intelligent question might be how did you get around that problem?



Well this is Thailand so I actually don't do any of the work myself. But reprogramming of on board "engine control units" or ECU is something most mechanics here don't do.

Solution is quite simple that all or most of engine you buy comes complete with ECU for the new engine, this is also why on this turbo version the VVTI-types are not so popular as the VVTI system has some separate ECUs.

Besides being one of toyotas most "bullet proof" engines there are a lot of custom race parts and upgrades to these engines.
Toyota Supra Performance Parts, Toyota Performance Parts - SupraStore.com

I saw in a magazine someone were claiming 1700HP in their drag car with this engine. 

Compared to most other places in the world, upgrading and tuning cars in Thailand is relative cheap.

----------


## tuktukdriver

That looks like a Japanese taxi. The only difference I see is they have a crown emblem on the front in Japan. They must still produce them since the body is the same style yet they are new looking.

I may have to buy myself a project car. Even though I now have the money for new cars I sometimes miss the old days when I used to tear apart engines just to save a buck.

----------


## customax

> That looks like a Japanese taxi. The only difference I see is they have a crown emblem on the front in Japan. They must still produce them since the body is the same style yet they are new looking.
> 
> I may have to buy myself a project car. Even though I now have the money for new cars I sometimes miss the old days when I used to tear apart engines just to save a buck.


 

Crown have or at least had 2 specialized models 

1) stripped down for Taxi's  (popular in Hong Kong)  (Crown Comfort (LXS10 & YXS10 Models: 1995 - current)


2) Police version

----------


## INTJ

What about brakes and suspension ?

If the stock twin turbos are still serviceable I'll be surprised - are you planning to go the big single turbo route ? That is the way to really unlock the potential of the 2JZ.

Cheers


Edit - BTW at the moment 23,000 gets a fresh import 2JZ-GE VVTi, so you'll be lucky to get anywhere near that for a used Thai motor. 1JZ-GE VVTi is only 15,000 complete. I just sold a 1JZ-GTE complete but with one smoky turbo for 10,000. But if you're 25,000 is including an injection LPG system I'd buy it.

----------


## customax

Funny what cash might do, you can come take a look at it.

Your coming from Ban Chang, then the mechanics shop is at Sukumvit X Chaiapruk. When I tested your V8 Vigo I maid a u-turn here.

You can have the LPG -tank

----------


## INTJ

> Funny what cash might do, you can come take a look at it.
> 
> Your coming from Ban Chang, then the mechanics shop is at Sukumvit X Chaiapruk. When I tested your V8 Vigo I maid a u-turn here.
> 
> You can have the LPG -tank


Hi,

No real need for an engine at the moment, probably better to keep it around as you'll always find a use for it sometime, also if the oil prices go up like in 2008 the 2JZ-GE was selling for 68,000 baht, so if you feel like speculating..

Quite a few test drove the Vigo, I do vaguely remember someone buying a Crown instead...maybe that was you...can I come and drive your car when it's finished ?

Cheers

----------


## BobR

I don't know how you chose Toyota's greatest engine.  I've seen so many of them go 500,000 miles or 800,000 kilometers without major repairs and still run strong.  Absolutely some of the best cars ever made.  

Why not get a pick-up truck and mount your engine in that?  Toyota sells a truck called the Tundra in the USA and it's an 8 cylinder truck that really moves, yet has decent economy and runs almost silently just like a Lexus.

----------


## KHUNDAN

> What about brakes and suspension ?
> 
> If the stock twin turbos are still serviceable I'll be surprised - are you planning to go the big single turbo route ? That is the way to really unlock the potential of the 2JZ.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Edit - BTW at the moment 23,000 gets a fresh import 2JZ-GE VVTi, so you'll be lucky to get anywhere near that for a used Thai motor. 1JZ-GE VVTi is only 15,000 complete. I just sold a 1JZ-GTE complete but with one smoky turbo for 10,000. But if you're 25,000 is including an injection LPG system I'd buy it.


Where is the best place to buy the 2JZ-GE VVTI at in or near Bangkok.  Most reliable and some kind of warranty and papers?

Thanks

Dan :Smile:

----------


## farmerfloyd

Are there any Honda civics with the Acura b-18 R  engine( 4 cyl)  195 hp,  makes 
a 2000 lb car faster then a Ford GT Mustang 300 hp.  gets 31 mpg,  love mine here in us.  love to have one in Thailand. any info please give me a answer thanks

----------


## customax

There are at least a whole racing series in thailand using honda civic.

I think most of them turbo charge the larger B20A engine and some use H22 engine. do some google searches or find car magazine named "car modernise" it is thai only but i look photos :-) cant read

----------


## customax

The heart is fitted snugly to the car.









Service on the stearing and shocks





Later same day started up the engine and it sounded great,not sure if one can post video here.They are connectiong the intercooler and some electrical work tomorrow.
Need to remove original airbox and put in a new type of airfilter.

----------


## INTJ

Customax,

Does the 2JZ plug straight into the original Crown wiring loom ?

Cheers

----------


## customax

> Customax,
> 
> Does the 2JZ plug straight into the original Crown wiring loom ?
> 
> Cheers


I think there was only some minor adjustments needed to be done. Mechanic called in some specialist, They finnished 1 hour later.

----------


## Mr Earl

Very cool hot rod sedan.

What kind of power do you reckon? Over 400hp?
That's pretty good hit even for a heavy sedan.

I bet it'll be thirsty when those turbos kick.

----------


## Thetyim

> What kind of power do you reckon? Over 400hp?


The JDM spec versions were 280PS the US & Euro versions were 415PS

----------


## INTJ

Thinking about it, this is a very nice conversion as you will have the engine in with minimum modifications, so if done properly it should drive almost as if if was put in in the factory, smooth with minimal vibrations. I know they aren't the best looking car in the class but with the Toyota build quality and the power of the 2JZGTE it will be amazing to drive. A 1UZ V8 into a Crown would also be quite nice and probably would come out well, I think the Crown Majesta had the 1UZ from the factory as far back as 1989. But the 2JZ has tremendously strong internals and enormous potential for affordable upgrades as well as the thrill of driving the turbo motor. The V8 would have been cheaper but not really exciting. 

Cheers

----------


## customax

I picked up the car today...

WHAT AN ENGINE!!

It just pulls and pulls,like a large motorbike. As you are pushed back into the seat your smile just get bigger and BIGGER.

This car and this engine is a marriage made in heaven, this is what the car should have come with original.

The smaller turbo seems to start pulling from around 2000rpm and it has this nice purring sound. Then the engine roars as the larger turbo takes over and you pushed futher back into the seat :-)

Only bad surprise was at 180+ km/h it all cuts out and sounds like something broke.
I did not know this but japanese engines is limited to 180 compared to 250 for german cars.

Think next week this limit will be removed.

Will be back with some photos later..  :France:  :deadhorsebig:

----------


## customax

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> What kind of power do you reckon? Over 400hp?
> 
> 
> The JDM spec versions were 280PS the US & Euro versions were 415PS


Japan had a gentlemen agreement on max 280ps, export versions were 320ps. Howerver test shown that many of these engines produced quite a lot more then the 280ps

If you increase the pressure on the factory turbos a bit you will be around 400ps, however it is better to go for a bigger turbo.. The original one break farly easy if you raise the pressure to much.

But the smoothness you get from the TWIN setup coupled to an automatic gearbox is very nice. The crown is not a race car, it is very nice GT car, goin fast on the straight. Make the long trips seem shorter

----------


## Thetyim

The JDM spec engines had ceramic turbos the US & Euro spec engines had uprated stainless steel turbos which upped the output a bit.

----------


## INTJ

Keeping everything as stock as possible including the twin turbo setup will be much less problematic and cheaper. The 2JZ can make massive power with a single turbo, but as well as the cost of the turbo  and wastegate there is a bigger FMIC, bigger injectors, engine management, fuel pump etc. it goes on and on and all of it costs big money.

The power of the stock 2JZGTE is plenty for a big cruiser like the Crown, also if you blow the twins it should be easy and cheap enough to source bolt on replacements, I doubt you'd pay more than 6K for a set of used standard turbos.

Also from a driveability point of view the ceramic twins spool up nice and quick with minimum lag - boost from 2000 rpm, ideal for local road conditions. The big singles are laggy and better suited the drag strip than the roads, you can find yourself being blown off at the lights by Honda Jazz etc. until your car hits boost at 4000 rpm - especially with an autobox.

Cheers

----------


## customax

I have been using the car for awhile now and I am still smiling from ear to ear when I can floor the pedal a bit.

I raised the car 2cm since the roads here are not the best, now no problem with bump,holes or steep entrances.

The engine is a bit thirsty so I am still considering adding on a LPG system, still have the tank at back.

I get around 370km on 60liters. 

It still looks quite unassuming, if you know too what to look for then the piping to intercooler infront hint of something different under the hood :-)

----------

